# potkat, setkat se, poznat



## heresys

Hello everyone, 
I have a question which might sound somewhat stupid to the natives, but better ask than keep it forever, I think...
My doubt concerns the verbs of "meeting" in Czech: potkat, setkat se, sejít se, poznat, seznamit se...I am not sure i grasp the complete meaning and the difference in usage between them...Could somebody please help me clear things up a little?
Thank You in advance!


----------



## Jana337

*Potkat *(se) - a very neutral word. To bump into someone you either know already or not yet. To meet up with someone.
How to use it:
_Potkal jsem se s ní v parku.
Potkal jsem ji v parku.
Potkali jsme se v parku._

*Setkat *se (always with se!) - usually to meet up (at a pre-determined time and place). Also useful for various figurative meanings (setkat se s obtížemi, návrh se nesetkal s pochopením). If you meet up with someone, I'd say that "setkat se" is usually formal than "potkat se".
How to use it:
_Ministři kultury obou zemí se setkali na slavnostní večeři.
Český ministr kultury se setkal se svým řeckým kolegou._

*Poznat *(se) - to get to know each other well. However, for love couples, this is the word you would use for the first meeting. To some extent, "poznat se" can be used for the same meeting beyond romantic relationship (perhaps for friendships) but I'd prefer "seznámit se" because "poznat se" kind of implies that something starts unfolding. 
How to use it:
_Poznali jsme se, když nám bylo šestnáct.
Poznal jsem svou budoucí ženu, když nám bylo šestnáct._

NB: "Poznat" can also mean "to recognize someone", e.g. in "nepoznala jsem ho, dokud si nesundal klobouk".

*Seznámit *(se) - most similar to "make someone's acquaintance". You are either introduced to the other person or one of you approaches the other and starts talking. It implies that you learn the other person's name, nationality if applicable, job and other small talk evergreens.
How to use it:
_Seznámili jsme se na narozeninové party naší společné kamarádky.
Seznámila nás naše společná kamarádka.
Seznámila mě s ním naše společná kamarádka._

I hope this helps. If you don't understand the sentences, do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## winpoj

Hi, Heresys,

There are certainly overlaps between them but roughly the following can be said:

potkat - meet someone by chance
Včera jsem v obchodě potkal spolužáka, kterého jsem neviděl už dvacet let.
Yesterday in a shop I met a schoolmate I hadn't seen for twenty years.

setkat se - meet someone either intentionally or not

S tímhle člověkem jsem se nikdy dřív nesetkal.
I've never met this person before.

sejít se - always intentional

Co se sejít v hospodě a prodebatovat ten kšeft?.
How about meeting in the pub to discuss the deal?

poznat, seznámit se - suggests getting to know the person beyond a mere meeting, often used about couples

Kde jste se seznámil s manželkou?
Where did you first meet your wife?

Poznala jsem Petra na dovolené v Řecku.
I met Petr when I was on holiday in Greece.

I hope this gives you a rough idea. If you want to exercise, ask questions about specific situations, trying to use the correct verb.


----------



## winpoj

Jana beat me to it, but at least you have a "second opinion"...


----------



## heresys

Thank You both very much!
Both explanations were very clear and helpful!Now I can really say I grasp it!Plus, I especially enjoyed the examples with the Greeks! 
Thanks again!


----------



## vianie

Dobrý neskorý večer.
Mohol by som sa spýtať priamo v tomto vlákne na etymológiu "potkat", "setkat se" a "utkat se"?
Sú tieto odvodené od infinitívu "tkáti", či?
Vrelá vďaka.


----------



## werrr

vianie said:


> Dobrý neskorý večer.
> Mohol by som sa spýtať priamo v tomto vlákne na etymológiu "potkat", "setkat se" a "utkat se"?
> Sú tieto odvodené od infinitívu "tkáti", či?
> Vrelá vďaka.


Ne, ale souvisí to spolu. Vše je odvozeno od *tkati*, čemuž jsou v moderní češtině nejblíže slovesa *týkat se* a *dotýkat se*. Původní význam byl _bíti, tlouci, tlačiti, klepati, dotýkati_ (tkát = přirážet).



For Heresys, you can dissect the verbs as follows:

Stem *znáti* means _to be familiar_, stem *tkati *(not used on its own in modern Czech) means _to be in (physical!) contact_ and stem *jíti* means _to go/come_.

Prefix *po-* has causative meaning, therefor *poznati* means _to make something familiar, to become familiar with, to get/come to know, to recognize_ and *potkati* means _to make a contact, to come in contact, to encounter, to come accros, to bump into_.

Prefix *se-* means _together_, that is either _mutually, with each other_ or _converge and touch at one point_. Therefor *seznámit se* means _to become familiar with each other_, *setkat se* means _to come in contact with each other_ and *sejít se* means _to come/get together, to gather_


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

Díky. Měl jsem stejnou otázku!


----------

